# Overall quality of Adria?



## dw1

HI All, I had a look around a fairly local dealer this weekend and saw some of the newish Adria models. I wondered what people's experience of their quality was?
all advice appreciated.
cheers
David w


----------



## oxford-wanderer

David

We've had our Adria for nearly three years, there have been one or two minor warranty issues that you could put down to Adria but nothing too serious. The main fault we had was to the Truma boiler(not really an Adria fault) which has now been fixed.

If you asked, would I have another one the answer would have to be, YES!  

Paul


----------



## cabby

I would also ask about the dealer as well, in case you need after service.

cabby


----------



## dw1

The dealer was Chelsford of Wellington. They seemed pretty switched on, but that's only a very superficial observation!

cheers
David w


----------



## inkey-2008

My friend had one from Timberland 18 months on Still got problems with it. Poor build quaility and poor dealer service.

Andy


----------



## Pollydoodle

our Adria 2005 model (which may have been the one you looked at!) was of high quality workmanship and we were very satisfied with it. We only parted with it because of getting out of bed in the night  - comes with age :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

We had an Adria for 3 years a 2005 model and never had any problems with it and yes we would have another Adria.




Jacquie


----------



## camallison

Adria - excellent! We have an 07 plate Izola and it has been perfect.

Chelston - also excellent! They go that extra mile for you, the customer, and have an excellent reputation.

Only a satisfied customer and no other connection with either company.

Colin


----------



## 1946

We have owned 3 different Adria's in the past all bought in Germany with the same dealer. Loved them all and have had no problems whatsoever.

Maddie


----------



## oxford-wanderer

dw1 said:


> The dealer was Chelsford of Wellington. They seemed pretty switched on, but that's only a very superficial observation!
> 
> David
> 
> We bought ours from Chelston, Wellington. We still take it back for servicing and are very pleased with them.
> 
> Paul


----------



## baz3000

Hi, we have a 2006 Adria Coral 660sl and are very happy with it. We had an Adria caravan before that and had no problems with it either. We would definitely buy another one as we found the quality to be really good compared to other vans of similar price at the time we were looking. 

good luck with your search, 

Brian & Julie.


----------



## HeatherChloe

I've had my second hand Adria for nearly a year. 

I think it's good quality and good design. 

It is better quality and design than a similar Chausson that I rented a year before, and yet in the same price range.


----------



## Possum4

Hi DW1, we have owned our Adria Vision for 2 years and it's been fault free, only niggle is a rattle from the front coaming over bumps, it is a fairly large piece of plastic (or whatever they make these of), and we had to put some padding under the edges. The vehicle appears to be very well screwed together so we are very happy with it, 

Cheers, 

DM


----------



## llanelliflossy

Our Adria is 11 months old it is a Coral Supreme, fantastic machine.

As for the dealers you will not beat Chelston Motorhomes, Wellington, a really helpful, friendly lot of people.

We had an Auto-Trail before with a terrific amount of problems, not Chelstons fault, all down to Auto-Trail, I can honestly say nothing was to much trouble for Martin Leafe and his workforce.

Brenda


----------



## dw1

Thank you all for taking the time to help with your comments. They've been really useful!
thanks

David w


----------

